# Thread starten, stoppen, erneut starten.



## flashray (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich komme mit der Klasse Thread nicht ganz klar. Wie kann ich einen Thread beenden und dann neu starten?

Vg Erdal


```
public class Test implements Runnable {

  Thread th = new Thread(this);

  public void run () {
     while(true) {
       ...
     }
  }
  public threadneustarten() {
    xxx
  }

  public threadbeenden () {
    xxx
  }
  public static void main (String[] args) {
    ...
  }
}
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

 Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials197327.html&highlight=Thread+starten+stoppen

 Gruß Tom


----------

